# Garmin Vector Review



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

First hands-on look & rides with the Garmin Vector power meter | DC Rainmaker

Wanted to share as this guy writes amazing reviews.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks. The local LBS just got some in today and has one set left.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Interesting review, good comments too.
My only concern is chainstay-to-pod contact with the weird Dogma chainstays.
This guy knows his powermeters!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Good review by rainmaker. Too bad it's spindle dependent (proprietary). Also, I wonder how you would change training with right and left data? This is going to open up a whole new debate on how to pedal for power. Hopefully something conclusive will surface but not holding my breath.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think powertap really changed things by lowering their prices so much. I just wish I would've waited to buy mine. 

Dcrainmaker should do reviews on everything in the world....so thorough!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

woodys737 said:


> Good review by rainmaker. Too bad it's spindle dependent (proprietary). Also, I wonder how you would change training with right and left data? This is going to open up a whole new debate on how to pedal for power. Hopefully something conclusive will surface but not holding my breath.


I doubt it will do much. You're not going to do much in changing pedal balance unless you're injured or something of that nature. Of more interest to me is the pedal smoothness or whatever they call that feature. It would be a great teaching tool to help people work on their pedal stroke.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Seems a bit pricey and locked into one pedal design for now. If and when it comes with pedals that are Shimano based I'd consider it at around $1,000. For now I think the early adopters will help Garmin iron out any kinks, and the next version (in 3 years given Garmin's track record) will be better. Certainly looks like a good effort though, I'd take one if it were given to me.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

nOOky said:


> Seems a bit pricey and locked into one pedal design for now. If and when it comes with pedals that are Shimano based I'd consider it at around $1,000. For now I think the early adopters will help Garmin iron out any kinks, and the next version (in 3 years given Garmin's track record) will be better. Certainly looks like a good effort though, I'd take one if it were given to me.


So would I.

I'd sell it to some other gullible sucker and buy something more reliable.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

What I found from this latest review is how accurate the "Stages" PM is.

Frankly I'm very surprised by the data provided by the Stages (not to mention the price) so it's great to see that almost all of the PMs reviewed by DC-Rainmaker are doing their job very very similar to each other, including this lates PM by Garmin (which I've read about for months now).

Good stuff for us number geeks.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

woodys737 said:


> Good review by rainmaker. Too bad it's spindle dependent (proprietary)...


Why does it matter that it's "spindle dependent"? Crank threads are the same, you can still swap from bike to bike to bike- which was the idea. (Rather than be tied to one bike, like SRM or one wheelset, like PowerTap).



arai_speed said:


> What I found from this latest review is how accurate the "Stages" PM is.
> 
> Frankly I'm very surprised by the data provided by the Stages (not to mention the price) so it's great to see that almost all of the PMs reviewed by DC-Rainmaker are doing their job very very similar to each other, including this lates PM by Garmin (which I've read about for months now).
> 
> Good stuff for us number geeks.


I'm not surprised at the accuracy at all -that's exactly the promise Metrigear made years ago. No, what I'm pissed about is
A) it took eternity to actually bring these to market, and
B) the cost is like 2.5 X what it was originally supposed to be. $1700 is crap. Compared to what "could have been" (Thanks Garmin)


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

viqlinker said:


> Dcrainmaker should do reviews on everything in the world.thanks


This would very likely fill up the internets.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> B) the cost is like 2.5 X what it was originally supposed to be. $1700 is crap. Compared to what "could have been" (Thanks Garmin)


+1

My thoughts too. At $1700 they'll be in the SRM / Quarq segment of the market. I don't see that being a good strategy.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't even imagine how that conversation would go with my wife - "You want to spend $2000 on A PAIR OF PEDALS!!!??? Are they made of gold?".


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> I can't even imagine how that conversation would go with my wife - "You want to spend $2000 on A PAIR OF PEDALS!!!??? Are they made of gold?".


You're spending $2000 for a power meter. The pedals and cleats are thrown in for free.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

looigi said:


> You're spending $2000 for a power meter. The pedals and cleats are thrown in for free.


Need more detail...

You're spending $2000 for a four sided array of (temperature predictable) silicone strain gauges which feeds data to an external transmitter. The transmitter in turn sends the data to a head unit via the ANT+ protocol. Power is calculated through measuring the deflection of the pedals around the full pedal stroke. 

The pedals and cleats are thrown in for free.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Just curious about the comments that the vector should be priced cheaper. If it is as reliable as the SRM and/or Quarq, AND it is easier to transfer to a different bike, why shouldn't Garmin charge more? Maybe I'm missing key issues here, but I would think a Garmin sales rep would present it like this: Our product is better because it measures power accurately, it is easy to maintain, you can transfer the pedals/power meter to any of your bikes. This is compared to the SRM or Quarq where you have to install or remove the entire crank and they can be harder to replace the battery.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Battery replacement isn't an issue with Quarqs. That's easy. Swapping cranks from one bike to another is also cake.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

you can switch other powermeters across road bikes too. The Vector takes some setup each time (more than a powertap). The Vector may not work as well on a track bike (which was my hope), as the review indicates, and some functionality may not display on various head units (including Garmins). Total weight also looks like it will end up being heavier than other options. Tough call when it's now more than 2x the price of a powertap. 





jspharmd said:


> Just curious about the comments that the vector should be priced cheaper. If it is as reliable as the SRM and/or Quarq, AND it is easier to transfer to a different bike, why shouldn't Garmin charge more? Maybe I'm missing key issues here, but I would think a Garmin sales rep would present it like this: Our product is better because it measures power accurately, it is easy to maintain, you can transfer the pedals/power meter to any of your bikes. This is compared to the SRM or Quarq where you have to install or remove the entire crank and they can be harder to replace the battery.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Battery replacement isn't an issue with Quarqs. That's easy. Swapping cranks from one bike to another is also cake.


True on the quarq battery (I have one) but I know a bunch of cyclists that would argue the swapping of cranks comment. I do not include myself among them, but it is/can be an issues for people. Also, think about renting a bike and still being able to get power. I regularly travel to meetings and rent nice bikes. I always take my pedals. I have never taken my cranks.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> you can switch other powermeters across road bikes too. The Vector takes some setup each time (more than a powertap). The Vector may not work as well on a track bike (which was my hope), as the review indicates, and some functionality may not display on various head units (including Garmins). Total weight also looks like it will end up being heavier than other options. Tough call when it's now more than 2x the price of a powertap.


I'm routing for cheaper prices all around. I think power meters are overpriced (even though I own two). I still find it interesting that people are saying the Garmin needs to come down on the price, but no one mentions Quarq or SRM. I'm curious as to why they are not considered similar (especially if the Garmins work well). $1700 vs $2000-$3000 for an SRM.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jspharmd said:


> True on the quarq battery (I have one) but I know a bunch of cyclists that would argue the swapping of cranks comment. I do not include myself among them, but it is/can be an issues for people. Also, think about renting a bike and still being able to get power. I regularly travel to meetings and rent nice bikes. I always take my pedals. I have never taken my cranks.


I wouldn't want to change chainrings on a Quarq and I don't like the idea of swapping cranksets between bikes between races.

I haven't actually been able to bike on vacation. I was just planning on taking my usual bike, especially since my body seems very sensitive if my fit isn't 100% dialed in.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

jspharmd said:


> I'm routing for cheaper prices all around. I think power meters are overpriced (even though I own two). I still find it interesting that people are saying the Garmin needs to come down on the price, but no one mentions Quarq or SRM. I'm curious as to why they are not considered similar (especially if the Garmins work well). $1700 vs $2000-$3000 for an SRM.


I think some people's beef with price is that garmin is notorious for putting out beta versions of their products and letting consumers deal with the development over time. Just check out the 810 section of the garmin forums. 

However my 810 works great with my power tap. Ive never had any of the issues most of the people on the forum experience. 

Switching bikes easily would be nice if I traveled a lot but I'm not so sure at about twice the price.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Crank arm to chain clearance kept me from buying the Garmin Vector.
See a different thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/hot-deals/garmin-vector-309991.html
Yet another power meter that doesn't work for me... (luckily I have already one).


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Newnan3 said:


> I think some people's beef with price is that garmin is notorious for putting out beta versions of their products ...


I think you're giving them too much credit calling them beta versions. In my business, this level of bugginess wouldn't remotely qualify as beta. 

BTW, my first GPS was a Garmin aviation unit I got back in '90 or '91.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Of more interest to me is the pedal smoothness or whatever they call that feature. It would be a great teaching tool to help people work on their pedal stroke.


In what way?


----------



## rchung (Apr 19, 2009)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> In what way?


Perhaps by demonstrating how little it matters.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Garmin points out that the capability enables doing studies to understand the effects. One thing that's obvious, tangential force applied to the crank creates power, radial forces do nothing for power but do cost effort. Perhaps the difference between souplesse (fluid pedaling style), pedaling in "squares", and other pedaling styles can be quantified by looking at some of these effect.


----------



## colnagorapid (Sep 17, 2010)

It's too bad this doesn't exist for speedplay yet, I switched recently and I love them, I wouldn't go back to keo for a $1600 powermeter. It's a clever Idea, but isn't it easier to swap a powertap wheel between bikes than to reinstall these pedals? You can get a G3 on ebay new for about 650 bux now.


----------

